# Next stop - various orchestral music



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Royal Concertgebouw, Mariss Jansons - Rapsodia română nr.1 în La major, George Enescu GEF 2013*

*Sala Mare a Palatului, George Enescu Festival, 22 sept 2013*

_Excellent! I'm still dancing without moving my feet. What a great feeling! Thank you for making the video available.﻿_

The sound is not so good, but the work and performance is very amuzing


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending. Soloist, Janine Jansen @ Royal Abert Hall*

Soloist Janine Jansen plays her 1727 Stradivari "Barrere" violin, in this popular Vaughan Williams masterpiece. From the BBC Proms 2003.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen Hampson, Jansons, 2007*

"Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht"
"Ging heut' Morgens übers Feld"
"Ich hab' ein glühend Messer"
"Die zwei blauen Augen"

Marvelous!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*© Claude Debussy 1862-1918 - La Mer - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos*

_Eine absolut wunderschöne Vorführung!

I was trying to rewind, and pushed "dislike" on ipad. Noooo, I LOVE this performance! It is perfect. Love the oboist!_

wonderfull!


----------

